# LED replacements



## FM02MZO (Oct 15, 2012)

We have got a 2006 Mohican, which has four 12volt 10watt G4 bulbs in the toilet compartment lights that I would like to replace with LEDs for obvious reasons.
Can anyone please tell me what to buy ?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We bought LED replacement bulbs from Aten Lighting;

http://www.atenlighting.co.uk/caravan-motorhome-lighting/g4-leds.html

most of ours are G4 and I used some of the 15LED side lighting ones for the reading lights over the bed plus 6LED units where the brightness was not so essential and the 15 LED G4 tower for the ceiling ones where the light comes from above.

I chose cold white for the bathroom and the central room lights and warm white for the reading lights - the difference in colour is quite noticeable.

Aten lighting are probably not the cheapest as it is quite possible to get good ones from China via e-bay but I wanted a company who would also give me advice - which they did.

I am VERY happy with them, I also replaced the awning light with;

http://www.atenlighting.co.uk/caravan-motorhome-lighting/led-bayonet-lamps/36led-b15.html

which is good as it lights the cupboard inside as well as the awning outside.

The power consumption previously was about 150w, the consumption now is less than 30w, so for me it was well worth doing.

Dave


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Led*

hi there, I have some led lamps from aten lighting I had them for my Dakota, then I change van, so my new van has Led so if you pm me I will let you know what I have. thanks Eddie.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*LED bulbs*

Now we got our main LEDs from brightlightzat a very good price.

We now have 4 more ordered from a different company on E bay at about £1 each and I cannot believe that they will not be good enough.

As I have said before........... do we really believe that in China they retool the production line to start making the "cheaper" versions.....I just think they are all the same with customer service and advertising making the difference.[/url]


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

£ 5.95 is the price for the first round led in the above link ??
Crazy......I bought the excact same from China 20 for .£16 the lot they are perfect all working inc free postage.
No wonder the country is in a crisis.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hogan

Could you supply the link for the Led's from China please. Worth a pop at £20


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi FM02

If you are going to Peterborough outdoor show and you are worried about getting the right LED as replacement it would be very easy to just get them there as Aten lighting among others should be there and Aten are very helpful, they are equally helpful on the phone.

Martin


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

fdhadi said:


> Hi Hogan
> 
> Could you supply the link for the Led's from China please. Worth a pop at £20


If you do a e bay search for item 140750794824
that's the ones I have.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Even if the Chinese ones last 20% of the time of UK sourced ones they still work out cheaper !

I have 4 x 150mm long LED strips I bought 6 years ago for a tenner for the lot inc delivery. Still going strong :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*LED*

See here

My Leds started at 99p


----------

